# "m #11" chord in filmmusic



## SvK (May 23, 2010)

Ahh i'm a putz....never mind Basic Instinct "Crossed legs" cue Celli spell m#11 all day 

SvK


----------



## Narval (May 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OPc7MRm4Y8


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 23, 2010)

Usually that comes from the old half-whole scale, which you can look at a number of ways depending on the context.


----------



## SvK (May 23, 2010)

thanx Nick!

SvK

it also opening notes of "Enter The Dragon" by Lalo

SvK


----------



## SvK (May 23, 2010)

Pink Panther ....right 

SvK


----------



## c0mp0ser (May 23, 2010)

I think if you use the F# in Cmin and resolve upward that's nice. 

Here's Howard Shore doing it in Fminor in one of his lesser-known works.

[mp3]http://mikepatti.com/vi/LOTR_SNIPPET.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## jsaras (May 26, 2010)

It's just the 4th mode of the harmonic minor scale. It's not atonal, but it is uncommon.


----------



## Narval (May 26, 2010)

One of the most famous chords in history (the first full chord): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fktwPGCR7Yw

And one of the most effective use of the minor #11 - check the 6th and the 8th chords here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctj39uF6Ez0
(not exactly film music, but music for _pictures_ nonetheless. :wink: )


----------



## Hannes_F (May 27, 2010)

Narval @ Sun May 23 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OPc7MRm4Y8



Not available in my country. Keyword?


----------



## Narval (May 27, 2010)

pink panther theme


----------



## synthetic (May 27, 2010)

Wouldn't this be voiced bitonally in film music? 
Jazz= C minor #11
Film= C minor + Eb minor


----------



## SvK (May 27, 2010)

Mussorgsky,

Right....love it
Must conquer my fear of the less common "rubs"

I love the ma7 and m9 rubs but they feel so used to me now so I'm digging on the m7 / 13 rub.....

which lead me to the m #11 stuff.

PS: need to nuke vanilla

SvK


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 27, 2010)

Get Smart theme also


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 27, 2010)

Okay. Are we talking about 5 *above* b5/#11 in the same chord? G on top and F# a min 9th below?

If it's the other way around then it's just a C7#11 - or D/C - the ending chord in Get Smart and lots of other "big band" tunes.


----------



## SvK (May 27, 2010)

"Wouldn't this be voiced bitonally in film music? 
Jazz= C minor #11 
Film= C minor + Eb minor"

oh i see....nice!


----------



## SvK (May 27, 2010)

C1, G, Eb, Bb, Gb


nice!

SvK


----------



## Narval (May 27, 2010)

Or, in a closer position, C G Bb Eb F#

sweet! 

(well, bitter-sweet...)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 27, 2010)

Actually I mean C7#9#11. Sorry, I wasn't thinking. It has #9 (and b9 of course).


----------



## poseur (Jul 8, 2010)

for another perspective:
*olivier messaien*'s *modes of limited transposition*.

dt


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jul 8, 2010)

It's also basically the blues scale...if you add the natural 4 as well: F

Pretty typical stuff if you look at it that way.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jul 8, 2010)

Narval @ Wed May 26 said:


> One of the most famous chords in history (the first full chord): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fktwPGCR7Yw
> 
> And one of the most effective use of the minor #11 - check the 6th and the 8th chords here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctj39uF6Ez0
> (not exactly film music, but music for _pictures_ nonetheless. :wink: )



Off topic, but Narval, for the most incredible conducting of Tristan, check out the master at work:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTLAVsNr ... re=related

terrible quality of recording, but there is clearly a reason why even the most celebrated of conductors regarded this guy as the pinnacle of conducting magic.


----------



## Narval (Jul 8, 2010)

ozmorphasis @ Thu Jul 08 said:


> the most incredible conducting of Tristan, check out the master at work:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTLAVsNr ... re=related


Astounding! Especially the build-up from 4:17 to the 4:41 climax was absolute perfection. I knew Kleiber was good, but not THAT good. Thanks for this treat!


----------

